# Crankshaft resurfacing.



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

I have an opposed twin briggs and stratton engine which I am in the process of rebuilding. Poor lubercation caused the top end of the crankshaft and top end connecting run to score up so bad that it causes the engine to lock up some times. Is it possable to resurface the crankshaft and then buy some type of over sized connecting rod?


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

Yes it is.Briggs & Stratton pistions comes in 0.10, 0.20 & 0.30 oversize.
and the connecting rods comes 0.10 & 0.20 under size.
You can take the engine block piston,rod & crankshaft to any mechine shop and they'll hone the cylender & turn the crankshaft down for you.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

That should like its my best bet, thanks for your help repair guy, any idea off the top of you head what a machine shop would charge to resurface the crank?


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

well.....no.I've been retired for four years.But in 2000 it was better then $150.00.I've got plenty of time on my hands now,So I put valve grinding compound in the rod cap and put the rod on the crankshaft journal.Sling the rod with the pistin on it around and around,slowly tightening the cap little by little till I get it ground down to size myself.
I would not Recommend Just anyone doing this themselfs.I've been in the busness for 34 years.I have learned to not only feel,but to see with my hands.And too........ it takes a pretty long time.

But it dose work.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Ok thanks, I will talk to my machine shop and figure out what to do.


----------

